# What is Your Fastest Time???



## Sean Adamson (Aug 11, 2008)

What is everyone heres fastest time


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

18.86 w/ ll skip
22.52 w/ pll skip
25.31 nonlucky


----------



## Ton (Aug 11, 2008)

12.96 unofficial 3x3 non-lucky
13.28 WCA offical 3x3 (pll skip)


----------



## azrian (Aug 11, 2008)

19.96 Non-lucky =D

(I never actually got a faster time even with a pll skip )


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2008)

11.75 Lucky OLL/PLL skips and all easy F2L cases (still using fridrich)
16.14 non-lucky (now using Roux)


----------



## LarsN (Aug 11, 2008)

Ton said:


> 12.96 unofficial 3x3 non-lucky
> 13.28 WCA offical 3x3 (pll skip)




I have the same unofficial non-lucky time 

WCA 3x3 for me is 19.27, so you're way ahead of me there.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 11, 2008)

34.15 non-lucky, but with easy f2l pairs.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 11, 2008)

We already have a huge topic for this (and the official/unofficial listings on speedcubing.com are a great resource)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine is 34.40 with the LBL method. It was easy, but not at all lucky.


----------



## Marvolo (Aug 11, 2008)

14.52 Full step Fridrich
9.76 LL skip
avg 18.56


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 11, 2008)

13.33 non-lucky. 12.05 lucky (PLL skip). Averaging around 18.


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmmm. What if people's best times were recorded in a database, maybe organized somehow?

Oh, right. That's already been done.

Well, if you really are curious what everyone's best times are, there you go.


----------



## alexc (Aug 12, 2008)

3x3 non lucky: 11.6x

My blind best non lucky times are in my sig too.


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't believe people post in threads like this. It's clear there is a huge thread (and even website -> Shelley) already about this and it's clear that this thread doesn't add anything to this forum which makes it rubbish, which makes it just polution of the forum which is something I and I believe most peope don't like. (And I'm sure that was not a grammatically correct English sentence because it was way too long? (please don't answer that-> more polution ))
Sorry Sean nothing against you but with 3 posts I'm pretty sure you are new here


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 12, 2008)

shelley said:


> Hmmm. What if people's best times were recorded in a database, maybe organized somehow?
> 
> Oh, right. That's already been done.
> 
> Well, if you really are curious what everyone's best times are, there you go.



So much love.


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2008)

12 non lucky

10.66 pll skip.


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah the fact that it's clear this thread is pointless, proven it is pointless, agreed on it is pointless, is apparently not agreed on by members here. I thought we were smarter than this. People like to spam... thanks for not cooperating in making this forum a bit cleaner..
Sorry but this is annoying me a lot.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2008)

Please continue to post how fast you are, but do it in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28

Also, reading http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5716 explains why


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 12, 2008)

Single: 12.32+2 seconds With Waterman method (my current method)

Average 3 of 5 (with Waterman): 20.35 seconds


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2008)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Single: 12.32+2 seconds With Waterman method (my current method)
> 
> Average 3 of 5 (with Waterman): 20.35 seconds



You don't read any previous posts right? 

Check Arnauds post please


----------



## hdskull (Aug 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Please continue to post how fast you are, but do it in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28
> 
> Also, reading http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5716 explains why



That was a LONG time ago, haha. My times are almost half, haha. Great memories.


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 13, 2008)

19.34 lucky, 19.34 non-lucky
pretty funny, I think


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 13, 2008)

in my sig.....


----------



## Erik (Aug 13, 2008)

Very good people!
Keep on not reading previous posts. Which makes me wonder if it's any use to write this post since apparently people are not reading the previous post anyway.. Chicken and the egg..


----------



## Faz (Aug 13, 2008)

my times are.....

jk.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Please continue to post how fast you are, but do it in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28
> 
> Also, reading http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5716 explains why


You Found Me!!!


----------

